# Pune meet....when?



## gauravakaasid (Jul 24, 2008)

Guys...please put forth your views on this. I don't think there has been a single Pune meet till date. I have been in Pune for the last two months, so don't know about this place much. You guys can decide on the time and venue, preferably on a weekend.


----------



## casanova (Jul 25, 2008)

yes, lets have a bang on some weekend. Friendship day should be great time to have the meet.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 25, 2008)

Any one working in Infosys Pune ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2008)

Lets meet.. I am ready anytime , except fro 14th Aug-19th Aug


----------



## casanova (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I work in Infosys Phase II.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 28, 2008)

hey guys...fix on some date na to meet up...

before that can we have a small Hinjewadi meet? what say?

btw : 
my nos. nine nine seven five zero27683 in case we decide to meet up in Hinjewadi. lunch time from 1-2pm


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

I tried to organise a Pune meet six months ago. No one replied.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2008)

I think instead of these McD and Barista meets , we should go to trekking  , what say ? 
One orkut community my bro is member of went to trekking @ LauhGarh which is near lonavala. Awesome place , I just visited yesterday. 2 hrs to reach top and 2 to come back + 1 hr admiring the scene and the fort. 

Can reach by train (Malwali Station), both Mumbai and pune ppl and return same day. That place has waterfalls and the top of mountain is usually surrounded in clouds  . Trek is easy and won’t tire you much (but Monday morning blues are inevitable : D).

If agreed to this plan, I will seek for more details.

some pics (not frm my visit, could not click any yesterday due to heavy rain during the trekk)

*www.imgpire.com/images/k3gz125yv8u3dfzoxsru.jpg

*www.imgpire.com/images/hb6t3xucthxr97vsqt.jpg

*www.imgpire.com/images/dztqj8mjjjcsgf8pn5a.jpg

*www.imgpire.com/images/51k9bqtnagkudivv4heq.jpg*www.imgpire.com/images/51k9bqtnagkudivv4heq.j


----------



## casanova (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great tarey.

Gaurav will ring you in some time.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

Mumbai ppl can also come easily, its near lonawala.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 29, 2008)

looks like an awesum place....m in, but cant miss out on my classes


----------



## casanova (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm, and if this where we plan the meet, it is time to change the thread title to Pune - Mumbai - Mid Meet


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ +1 , and this is the season to go.


----------



## casanova (Jul 29, 2008)

Come on, lets fix some date and we can even pull in some other friends.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 29, 2008)

yea...lets fix up a date


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah fix a date , in next month maybe. So every one can get time to schecule properly.


----------



## Asfaq (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont mind coming for the Pune meet!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 29, 2008)

count me too


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 29, 2008)

now this looks good...there must be more people interested in this...cummon guys, post here 

btw, i need a lil favour from any of you from Pune. we dnt have a good speed in our hostel, so if any of u got a high speed connection which aint being put into much use, gimme a buzz. i'll send over my login details to few private trackers, n u cn download for both urself n me  btw, i stay in hinjewadi.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Internet = in office , for me from past 4 months.


----------



## anandk (Jul 29, 2008)

maybe i'll drop by too if its in pune


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll all for the meet if it doesn't clash with my unit tests.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 29, 2008)

did u guys fix a date?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like it time to fix the time , and date of course.

I think 23 or 24 Aug.


----------



## casanova (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, its pretty too late. But I don't mind it either.

Just before coming in here, I hoped it's not Sunday -3 rd as I would not have been available for first half of the day.

@gauravakaasid
Your phone will ring with a number ending in 666.

@rak007
where have you disappeared. If you are in phase II, we can meet now. (Extn: 30156)


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 30, 2008)

Count me too...
NE weekend except 16th (Rakshabandhan)...


----------



## casanova (Jul 31, 2008)

Thread is dying. Come on people, be a lil more enthu.

Spoke with gaurav yesterday. He stays in Hinjewadi and I work there. So its possible for us to meet earlier. Might be rak007 can join in.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 31, 2008)

@casanova

Didnt visit this section since a few days hence disappeared. BTW me too in Ph2, SDB1, Extn: 27891


----------



## casanova (Jul 31, 2008)

^
Added you on communicator.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 31, 2008)

^^holy cow!! so many peeps interested...cummon guys, lets fix on a date. weekend chalega. and wat about my query?? no one's answered to that


----------



## casanova (Aug 1, 2008)

^^
I am having unlimited connection. My download Q is pretty huge these days. But I can put yours in Q as well. You can pm me the details.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 1, 2008)

@casanova

You talking about office connection ya ghar ka internet connection.

Bcoz office internet is like sazaa-e-kaalapaani, everything blocked 

BTW yesterday we downloaded a 700 MB setup from oracle website and the download speed we got in our office connection was a staggering 3 MBPS (Yes its captial B, Bytes)


----------



## casanova (Aug 1, 2008)

Obviously, home internet.

Office mein toh mujhe 24 hours net connection bhi nahi hain. Now, don't ask me how I posted at 4:29 

Though it is great to download stuff from sites like Microsoft and adobe.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 1, 2008)

Mujhe hai 24hrs for obvious reasons


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Bina google ke developer adhoora hai.


----------



## casanova (Aug 1, 2008)

So now lets start fixing the date.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 4, 2008)

yes...about time guys.

@casanova....i'll pm d details to u


----------



## darklord (Aug 6, 2008)

Pune Meet......hmmm
When is it ? If i get some time i might drop in for a while


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 6, 2008)

Lets schedule it after rakhi.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Tarey zameen par...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 6, 2008)

after rakhi bole to??? next weekend? aren't we plannin a trekkin trip then?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 6, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> after rakhi bole to???



After Rakhi Sawant??


----------



## Chirag (Aug 6, 2008)

If you guys are planning to pass throught Loni (MIT Gurukul school) just inform me..


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> After Rakhi Sawant??


 
Atleast i am not after that rakhi. 

abt trekking, tell here who is ready to go (Mumbai and Pune ppl) or who is not comfortable with this idea.

I am in for trekking.


----------



## djmykey (Aug 7, 2008)

First to the thread starter we were having Pune meets for quite some time.

Proof

And we are the best of friends now  We did lots of brain storming over the phone chats and over a cuppa. Believe me its too good to get to know ppl of the same thinking process. 

*gauravakaasid* - u seem to be studying in Symbi or I2IT, am I right.
*casanova* - u were supposed to appear in our meets but somehow u couldn't make it. 
*tarey_g* - Whazzzzzzup !!
*rak007* - infy hmmmmmmmmmmm

BTW I work for Persistent Systems, Erandwane; am in this beautiful city for the last 18 months. I have become a typical MH-14 (For the uninitiated explanation in the meet). Anyways I dun wanna sound mystical and stuff; but due to some other tieups I may not be able to make it. But still will try. If everything works out I will drop by. Hinjewadi is kewl coz I stay 15 mins from it


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 7, 2008)

yep... we had couple of meet... most of them at my home 
where we exchanged lots of data and full gosip on techonology
in fact for 2-3 years pune meet was biggest thread on thinkdigit..... later we somehow stopped using forum for meet....
its nice to see new people here.............. so what the plan for next meet ?


----------



## casanova (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Mykey,
I am pm-ing you my cell no. If possible do ring me.

@tarey_g
I am almost ever-ready. I am game for it.

@goobi
I checked the thread about the meet when you were in pune. It had died and so our treat.

@chirag
If the plan is to Lohagad, we should ideally be crossing your college. The otherwise would only be if we take d rail track.

Going with bikes would be a great idea. I would be the pillon rider.

@asfaq
Any chances of Digit sponsoring the meet. We can put an article on the meet in the following month as a goodwill gesture. 

@rak007, djmykey, gauravakaasid
We can have a warmup @ Hinjewadi - Gauravakaasid's !dea


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

Warmup @ hinjewadi !!! I live in kalyani nagar  . It will be like going to lohgarh for me, and i don't know the way . 

abt going by bike, imo maybe next time. Coz my bike still has Rajasthan 's reg no. and i usually have to give traffic police a slice from my bread whenever they spot me .

we can have warm up meet at E-Square maybe, it seems to be the central location.

@Michael, whazzzup !


----------



## djmykey (Aug 7, 2008)

E-Square sound nice. Movie buffs anyone !!! I personally love E-Square a lot.


----------



## casanova (Aug 7, 2008)

I am ever-ready. That should be fine as well. But, I would prefer Inox.

Warm up @ Hinjewadi was those staying/working in Hinjewadi. Hence, I asked only 3 of them.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 7, 2008)

I am fine with esquare but it wont be possible on weekends since i leave for Mumbai on Friday and return back on Monday morning directly to office. And it is not possible for me to stay in Pune over the weekend (only in very very urgent situation i do not go). BTW i havent taken my bike for a ride for past 1 month because of rains. I dont wanna take any risk (still an amateur at bikes).
You guys can continue. Have a great time


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok if you guys meet up at hinjewadi, post some pics.


----------



## casanova (Aug 7, 2008)

Gauravakaasid was in for it. So am I (but last minute glitches would always be there as I would be in office and don't know whether I would have to stay back for some more time. But this would be a rare scenario). What about rak007 and mykey.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 7, 2008)

^^in for Hinjewadi...

@djmykey....in Symbi


----------



## raksrules (Aug 7, 2008)

How about Lunch @ Tamanna (Opp Phase1), me only Veg ?


----------



## casanova (Aug 8, 2008)

Fine with me.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Aug 8, 2008)

i am from kalyaninagar too....
can we change location ?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ Where in Kalyani Nagar ?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 8, 2008)

@casanova and rak007...fine wid me too...but kab?


----------



## casanova (Aug 10, 2008)

Atleast not on a weekend. Anything else should be fine with me.

@Rak007, do you have a bike or else will have to wait for shuttles.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 10, 2008)

Get me something to eat if you guys passing thru my school, MIT Gurukul, Loni, Pune. Me trapped in my hostel. No good food.


----------



## casanova (Aug 19, 2008)

Kahaan ho sab log. I think we had planned to meet this weekend. No replies since quite some time, some different plans have started  summoning my mind.

@Chirag,
Sad  Will try to.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 20, 2008)

Tarey...you in Pune ?!!? Wow! Kota se yahaan kya karraha hai? 


I am game for a meet...just cant get along with strangers (i suffer from SAD (Social Anxiety Disorder)) so bear with me...i just know mikey and tarey...mikey and i are trying to meet for years...lol...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Hi chinmay, me in pune from last 6 months. i live in Kalyani Nagar, where do you live ?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 20, 2008)

arey bhai log...ek din shaam ko milte hai na...2-3 hrs shouldn't b n issue.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

lol u guys spent 3 pages asking each other to fix date .

Anyways, I want to come but can't . I live in Gujarat.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 8, 2008)

^^yea...dats wat we've been doin


----------



## Chirag (Sep 8, 2008)

Me leaving on Sunday for Pune, reaching on Monday morning to Pune.. Whose up?


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 8, 2008)

Am on Law College Road. No fixed plans yet?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha. You guys need the awesome power of Goobi to get this jig together.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^


----------



## djmykey (Sep 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Haha. You guys need the awesome power of Goobi to get this jig together.



Shoo shoo. And Btw you stay way faaar in GOA, so shoo shoo....


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Haha. You guys need the awesome power of Goobi to get this jig together.



Goobi this can be done without you  , but if you wanna manage you are welcome  . 
I am still ready for some sort of trekking on Saturday/Sunday .


----------



## casanova (Sep 9, 2008)

Atleast some replies here. It is the month of Ramadhan so I won't be in atleast this month.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 10, 2008)

^^hmmm...no problemo dude

@all...y dont we get 2gether @mocha?


----------



## djmykey (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmmmm mocha = the cafe near Symbi Chowk ????


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

I am going trekking this weekend to RatanGarh near nasik, 2 days trekk.


----------



## casanova (Sep 10, 2008)

Within Pune, I don't mind on an evening.

Enjoy your trek tarey.


----------



## djmykey (Sep 10, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> I am going trekking this weekend to RatanGarh near nasik, 2 days trekk.



Kewl man. Considering the hike man its a waste imho. There is nothing on top of the garh. So 
best of luck dude !! Have fun !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ I was not expecting cute babes there  . Still if you get babes there i can trekk again and again !!


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 16, 2008)

Mocha would be fine with me too guys. I could also prebook the hut there is we can fix the time when we all decide to meet?


----------



## djmykey (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^ Fine with me ^^^


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2008)

where is Mocha ?


----------



## Chirag (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone from you guys or any of your friend studying in MIT Insitute at Loni? (Design, Food etc.) Anyone??


----------

